# Questions about axle seals?



## uptoncs (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey yall,
My 1968 Tempest has a leaky seal in the passenger side of the diff
Im having a hard time figuring out which type of seal is right to use, I have found multiple online and just don't know which kind is best?
Also can this seal be replaced without a driver? 
Thanks!


----------

